# RecipeDB - Irish Red Robin



## Fourstar (14/4/08)

Irish Red Robin  Ale - Irish Red Ale  All Grain               3 Votes        Brewer's Notes Mash @ 64 for 70 Mins, Mashout 10.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.6 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.7 kg Weyermann Carared    0.7 kg Weyermann Melanoidin    0.05 kg JWM Roasted Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 20mins)       Yeast     1000 g DCL Yeast S-04 - SafAle English Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.058 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 24.2 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.46%   Colour 32 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## balconybrewer (17/8/08)

hi mate,

wondering how this one turned out.... a photo would be good.

how do you rate the colour and maltiness mashing @ 64?

im keen to put one of these down soon and would love a really rich red colour

cheers


----------

